# KDE 4.14: automatisch Benutzer anmelden

## frank9999

Hallo,

da mich in letzter Zeit, das viele Kennwörter eingeben immer mehr nervte, habe ich eben versucht, das mein Default User sich automatisch anmelden kann (KDM).

-> Systemeinstellungen -> Anmeldebildschirm -> Vereinfachung 

Wenn ich dort aber etwas ändern will, kommt die Meldung:

Die Aktion kann nicht berechtigt/ausgeführt werden: Fehler im D-Bus-Hintergrundprogramm: Hilfsanwendung kann nicht kontaktiert werden.

Verbindungsfehler: Failed to execute program org-kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm: Success.

Nachrichten-Fehler: Failed to execute program org-kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm: Success (Code 7)

journalctl:

dbus[3080]: [system] Activating via systemd: service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' unit='dbus-org.freedesktop.nm-dispatcher.service'

dbus[3080]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

dbus[3080]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm' (using servicehelper)

dbus[3080]: [system] Activated service 'org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm' failed: Failed to execute program org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm: Success

dbus[3080]: [system] Activating service name='org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm' (using servicehelper)

dbus[3080]: [system] Activated service 'org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm' failed: Failed to execute program org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkdm: Success

Das gleiche auch nachdem ich mich direkt als root unter KDE angemeldet hatte.

Vorallem finde ich auch die Fehlermeldung wenig hilfreich.

[I] kde-misc/kcmsystemd (0.7.0(4)@08.08.2014): KDE control module for systemd

[I] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration (4@08.08.2014): systemd integration files for Gentoo

[I] sys-apps/systemd (215-r3@09.08.2014): System and service manager for Linux

[I] sys-kernel/hardened-sources (3.16.1(3.16.1)@04.09.2014): Hardened kernel sources (kernel series 3.16)

[I] kde-base/kde-meta (4.14.0(4)@20.08.2014): KDE - merge this to pull in all split kde-base/* packages

[I] sys-apps/dbus (1.8.6@08.08.2014): A message bus system, a simple way for applications to talk to each other

systemctl | grep dbus

dbus.service                                                                                        loaded active running   D-Bus System Message Bus

dbus.socket                                                                                         loaded active running   D-Bus System Message Bus Socket

systemctl | grep kdm

kdm.service                                                                                         loaded active running   KDM Display Manager

Jemand eine Idee was dort schief läuft?

----------

## franzf

polkit mit USE="systemd" gebaut?

----------

## frank9999

 *franzf wrote:*   

> polkit mit USE="systemd" gebaut?

 

Ja.

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r1  USE="gtk introspection kde nls pam systemd -examples (-selinux)" 0 

"systemd" Useflag ist global gesetzt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Nur so ein Gefühl. Du verwendest die Hardened-Sources. Schon mal mit den gentoo-sources versucht?

----------

